# Hopper with Sling New Setup Issues. 833 reboot loop



## hutchthis (May 8, 2006)

I am having issues getting my new hopper to go through the new setup process.

I ordered a new hopper off ebay from a good source. New in box in plastic wrap.

Also ordered a new solo node.

Connected to a 1000.4 eastern arc dish and lnb.
The Lnb is a new Dish network 172800 LNB. Decided I might as well replace it too.

So a simple single hopper setup, no joeys, new solo node, new lnb on a 1000.4 dish.

Here is what has and is currently happening.

- Started up hopper and got a configuration error
- Performed a check switch with alternate on and all 3 satellites (61.5, 72, 77) verifed on all 3 tuners
- Next step, download and install software.
- Now, all the hopper does is constantly boot and go through screen 833.


More specifically this is what it does
1. The hopper kangaroo screen comes up for maybe a minute
2. Hopper reboots
3. Check switch screen 833 comes up
4. It progresses through 1 of 1, then 4 of 4
5. It finishes and says some about updating tables
6. reboots
7. Back to step 1

I thought this may be normal so I left it on last night. Turned on the TV this morning and still in the same loop. Unplugged it and left it off.

Anyone have any advice to get out of this loop to get this recevier going?


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Try it with your old LNB. It is possible that your new LNB may be faulty.

Also, recheck your wiring. See:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/threads/hopper-and-joey-wiring-diagrams.279755/

The old rule of thumb, do not make too many hardware replacements at once.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Try clearing the Switch tables. Here is how:
Disconnect cable from Sat Dish on back of Hopper.
Run Check Switch, this will reset values to zero
Reconnect cable from Sat dish.
Do a hard re-boot (Unplug power cable for about a minute and plug back in)
It should automatically do another check switch and reset tables to current settings. If it doesn't, go to install settings and force a check switch.

I had similar situation when I moved to different physical address and installed a new dish with new LNB. When I connected my previous working receiver I could not get it working properly until I zero'd out the switch data table and started over with a new Switch check.

I discovered this solution searching around on forum. My problem was 4 years ago so I don't remember the thread.

Edit: I think I may have chosen to reset Hopper to factory default also.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just to ask the dumb question... What Hopper did you get?

Original Hopper? Hopper w/Sling? Hopper 3?


----------

